# Aftermarket hood question



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi everyone
New here introduced myself yesterday. Restoring body on my sons 68 GTO. Hood should be replaced has rust on both side at rear by moulding. Any one make a quality hood, if so who. This one is repairable with a lot of work, have not got paint off it yet so don't know how much old mud is in it, doesn't look too straight.
Another question, this was supposedly a enduro bumper delete car but now has the enduro bumper on it. Did Pont. have filler piece between fender and the enduro bumper. I have a old Motors crash book that shows a filler but it looks like it was only used on the chrome bumper model. Also did the enduro bumper goats have the holes in the front edge of fender even if they had no filler panel. Son like the looks of the enduro bumper so that will be staying on the car. Should we weld up the holes at the edge of fenders to bumper. Worked on a few GTO's in my time but its been a long while.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Your right, no filler with an endura bumper, chrome only. I have holes on the front edge of my fenders too. Can't swear whether the fenders are GTO or not, not that there was a difference between them and a LeMans. I see no reason to weld them. If the bumper/fender is gapped properly, you shouldn't see the holes.

Can't help you on the hood.....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy and welcome...
No filler piece with Enduro, and yes the front faces of the fenders had holes even with an Enduro. The trick is to get the bumper mounted straight and tight to the fenders so that you can't see 'em. Trying to properly align one of those bumpers usually leads you to invent colorful new words and interesting phrases. 

Bear


----------



## GTO JOHN (Dec 11, 2008)

Both above posts are correct concerning the fender front edges. One thing you need to consider is the endura to fender gap. It takes alot of time to get it right and there should be about an 1/8" gap all around if all lines up correctly (which it won't). Be sure to use the proper materials in the paint so it won't crack once applied to the endura. I know there is some special additive you need to put into the paint but I forgot what it's called. My bodyguy knows. Anyway, if the endura touches the fenders you may experience paint cracking due to vibration over time.

On the hood, Dynacorn makes a decent hood. It is lighter than a factory hood and one scoop needs some massaging but overall they are not bad and of course rust free. I would not toss your old hood just yet. Guys like me want the original stuff even if it's rough. Good luck and post some pics when you get time.


----------



## trip65 (Oct 11, 2011)

*hood & other parts*

i just got rid of a good hood, there is a place in Farningdale,NY called musclecar headquarters that deals with a lot of new & used parts,i'm not sure on shipping process but i have purchased many hard to find parts from them. the number is 516 753-0720.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Opg has hoods as well. Both in steel or fiberglass. Not sure how quality is but being from a big restoration site I would think they're as good as original.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone
By the time I have hood shipped to me would run about $600. If I have to do a lot of work to it to make it right might just as well fix the originial one. Going to strip paint off it and see what I got. At least this one fits. Seeing how I been a autobody guy my whole life and cuss everytime we have to try fitting aftermarket sheetmetal I will look at fixing this one.
Also to 68greengoat, My sons car paint code is V, nightshade green. Is yours that color, hard to tell by your photo.Trying to get him to put it back to orginial color. car is red now, has original pearl interior. 
Also yours wheels look great on your goat. Had a set of those on my Corvette 30 some years ago. 
Thanks again


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It was a cloudy day when the pic was shot so it looks darker than it really is. It's actually Verdoro Green Metallic. 

Thanks. Given the color, I felt it needed some chrome wheels to make the car pop a little. The black in the wheels I thought went well with the green too... Besides, when I was a kid I always wanted a set of Keystones.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> ... Besides, when I was a kid I always wanted a set of Keystones.


Yeah, like what?? 3 years ago!?!? :rofl:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Yeah, like what?? 3 years ago!?!? :rofl:


:lol: I always say, "Life is too short to growup....!" :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Growing old is mandatory... growing up is optional 

Bear


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Got the paint blasted off of nose, doors and trunk, everything looks good except for hood, need to order steel hood. Anyone have any preferance between Year One or OPGI. Price about the same on a steel hood.
Mostly concerned about quality
Thanks

Bill


----------

